# OEM Ipod Kit "Ipod Your BMW" Installation



## KingLemmiwinks (Nov 27, 2002)

An Unoffical addendum to the Mad Russian’s (m3.madrussian.net) ‘BMW/Apple Ipod Interface’ Instructions

The following is good to know before a buying the kit:
•	BMW has a 2nd generation Ipod kit (65 11 0 409 342) as of September 2005. This kit according to BMW works with all 30-pin dock connector Ipods (i.e. 3rd & 4th generation, Mini and Color Ipods). It doesn’t work with 1st& 2nd generation Ipods or the Ipod Shuffle. I installed an Ipod 20GB Color (MA079LL/A) in my bimmer.

•	Your Ipod will draw power off the car battery even after turning the car off unless you unplug it from your BMW. Will BMW fix this in the 3rd generation kit, if there ever is a 3rd generation kit??? It sucks unplugging the Ipod everyday.

•	5/8” drill bits typical have a 1/2” shank on them this could be a problem if you have a standard out of the box drill. You will need a new chuck or a 5/8” bit with 3/8” shank (I found a bit like this at Sears (US $20), Lowe’s didn’t carry it). This bit is used to drill the hole in your glove box.

Additional Installation Instructions:
(This is for information only, I take no responsibility for any damage caused by someone putting it to use)

Step 8: Taking The Plug Apart Part 2 (the hard part)

•	Before using the pin removal tool (61 1 132). Push the slide clip all the way up. While applying a little press to hold it up use a small screw driver to lift the tab (on each side of the slide clip) a tiny bit. Don’t break it. The first tab may appear to pop down when you go to lift the second tab that’s ok. Lifting the second tab will cause the slide clip to pop off. This is how it worked for me.

•	The connector has a front and a back half. Going to the top front of the connector stick a screw driver just below the back lip and pry up using the front of the connector as a fulcrum. You will hear a click after moving the back part of the connector up about 1.5 mm.

•	Now you can remove the pins easily. 

•	After swapping the pins use your hands to push the back of the connector down. The front and back of the connector should be flush on top now.


Step 11: Dealing With The Small Plug

•	The little black tab mentioned is on the side of the cover. There is a hole on the top of the cover that can be used to push the connector out of the cover while lifting the tab. 


Step 18: “Mounting” the interface Box

•	I don’t like where Mike the Mad Russian put it. What you can’t see in his picture is that the interface box is touching a HVAC control lever. I am not comfortable with that.

I put the interface box above the radio:
•	With the radio out the radio carrier is exposed. Look up and see the bars getting farther apart the more to the right you go. I used a steak knife to cut the the last bar on the right. After cutting though the center of the bar move each half of the bar side to side until it breaks off. This made the hole just big enough to slide the interface box up above the radio.

•	The interface box lays in there with the cable connectors facing to your right. I got the interface box partially up there before plugging in the cables. Make sure the foam cover is around the interface box. Just like Mike’s way this will take some messing around to get it all in there.

•	With interface box up on top of the radio carrier I just slid it towards me sandwiching the interface box into a grove that you can’t see. The box is a little more to the left than being centered. 

I have had this kit installed 2 weeks now and have had no problems (i.e. squeaks or rattles, ect..). 

Note: After reconnecting the battery don’t stick the key in the last position before crank without starting the car. This will cause an Airbag code to set.


----------



## stealth88 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Ipod*

I notice you used part number 65 11 0 409 342
There are only 3 pins, which number/ color pins did you remove from the radioin order to isert those form the ipod interface??


----------



## stealth88 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Ipod*

I notice you used part number 65 11 0 409 342
There are only 3 pins, which number/ color pins did you remove from the radio in order to insert those form the ipod interface??


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

This seems a lot more complicated than a DICE module.


----------



## 03 E39 (May 28, 2006)

I have been looking forward to this. Disappointing about the power. How much does it cost?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

The OEM BMW kits are $149 MSRP. Not to threadjack, but you would have a *much* easier installation with the DICE kit.


----------



## tedmalone (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, I thought things were going fairly well, but I must have done something wrong. Not being able to find an answer to the 3 vs. 4 pin question, I went down to my local dealer. While they wouldn't sell me the $89 pin-extraction tool (they said they weren't allowed to sell bmw tools), they did let me borrow one. 

A service technician told me that brown and red/green were power & ground and were required. This made sense, since brown and red/green were both on the iPod interface side as well. For the 3rd wire, he said I should go with pin 7, the white/red wire, because it was the IBUS wire and would certainly be required. I was a bit uncomfortable with this, since the wire on the interface side was white and purple. On the radio side, white/purple was pin 5 which he claimed was an un-needed wire. Looking at the closeups of madrussian's connector, the white/purple wire was in the 4th slot which is not used on the second gen interface. So, I went with the guys suggestion and left pin 5 connected to the radio and just hot-wired pins 7, 9 and 15 onto the iPod interface. 

After getting everything tucked back inside, I reconnected the battery and started the car. The radio is completely dead. No power, nothing. The interface doesn't do anything either. The iPod just sits there and no lights come on for the radio. I've still got the radio loose, so I can pop it back out and mess around. But, I don't know where to start. And, without a pin extractor, I can't easily swap wires around either. I'm afraid I may need the dealer to bail me out on this one. Any suggestions why the radio would be dead after this installation?


----------



## apw2607 (Jun 22, 2005)

Not sure if this is of help or not, but I succesfully modified the BMW OEM Ipod kit to work with Sirius radio even though BMW claim it doesn't work. I also have Navigation as well.

As a side note, the only reason why BMW say its not compatible with Sirius is because of the silly way they get you to hook the interface into the car.

Anyway, you can have the BMW ipod interface with Sirius, and NAV.

The ipod kit essentially has only 6 connections to the car.

From the wiring harness that came with the ipod kit, I directly hooked it up to the Sirius satellite CD changer "pass through" connector as follows

Pin 1 Analog Audio Right => Wire colour: White/Red
Pin 2 Analog Audio GND => Wire Colour: White/Brown
Pin 5 Ibus =>Wire Colour: White/Gray/Yellow
Pin 6 Power GND => Wire Colour: Brown
Pin 7 Analog Audio Left => Wire Colour: White/Blue
Pin 12 +12V => Wire Colour: Red/Green

I didn't bother with a pin extractor tool. A small screw driver will do the job nicely !!

Cheers.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I believe that not selling needed repair tools *might* be a violation of Federal law.


----------



## sushix420 (Dec 14, 2011)

this kit will not work if your business class radio only as a CD button and not MODE!


----------

